# Benchmarks



## gearsofwar

Can anybody post antutu, cfbench and quadrant scores? Also linpack is possible.

Thinking of getting this but need more info.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Heres a smart bench I took, most trustworthy bm imo. In all honesty though never trust benchmarks you ahve to feel how the phone works, because the way the software is built it can run fast benchmarks and still be slow or the opposite. Also keep in mind what its being compared to in the pic is a sgs2 overclocked to 1.5ghz and the sgs2 is at a lower resolution.


----------



## vthoge

2578 just from Quadrant, which doesn't mean too much.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Is it worth a change from a bionic?


----------



## Rootuser3.0

gearsofwar said:


> Is it worth a change from a bionic?


Everything is better than bionic except the infamous battery non removable the screen is 10x better in my opinion


----------



## z28nck33

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Everything is better than bionic except the infamous battery non removable the screen is 10x better in my opinion


Well.... the razr pretty much is a bionic just in a different case...


----------



## Rootuser3.0

z28nck33 said:


> Well.... the razr pretty much is a bionic just in a different case...


Not really screen and processor are different as well


----------



## bond32

I think the ram is a different type as well. The screen alone is enough reason to me, but I never had a bionic


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

bond32 said:


> I think the ram is a different type as well. The screen alone is enough reason to me, but I never had a bionic


I have the bionic and the screen is definitely better then the bionic : (


----------



## Rootuser3.0

xxxdroidxxx said:


> I have the bionic and the screen is definitely better then the bionic : (


+1 way better especially when compared side by side


----------



## mashwa74

It is better than the Bionic in most aspects but how i wish some genius comes up with a permanent solution to the 4G battery drain problem... it is about time cellphone makers borrowed from NASA scientists came up with O2 charged or continuous light)solar- charged batteries lol...


----------



## z28nck33

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Not really screen and processor are different as well


Processor is the same ti omap 4430


----------



## Hashcode

z28nck33 said:


> Processor is the same ti omap 4430


Actually it should be a 4460 if I'm not mistaken. It runs at 1.2ghz


----------



## Kejar31

Hashcode said:


> Actually it should be a 4460 if I'm not mistaken. It runs at 1.2ghz


Although I may be wrong but it is my understanding that the Razor does in fact have a 4430 and it is overclocked to 1.2 ghz rather than a 4460 underclockedunderclocked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

Kejar31 said:


> Although I may be wrong but it is my understanding that the Razor does in fact have a 4430 and it is overclocked to 1.2 ghz rather than a 4460 underclockedunderclocked
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Razr is 4430, the gnex is.4460. The bionic also shares the 4430 just at a different clock speed


----------



## eXorcist

vthoge said:


> 2578 just from Quadrant, which doesn't mean too much.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 I've gotten 2700s quadrant consistently with my bionic. 49 singled linpak.. 75 multi... good to see bionic right up there or better than the rzr..albeit same phone basically...glad i saved money and kept my bionic! Bone stock bionic @ 1ghz. No rom. No ota'sE!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboGuard

I'll take the bionic's less than stellar screen(which is still the best for sunlight viewing) over a non removable battery any day.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

TurboGuard said:


> I'll take the bionic's less than stellar screen(which is still the best for sunlight viewing) over a non removable battery any day.


Lol


----------



## z28nck33

TurboGuard said:


> I'll take the bionic's less than stellar screen(which is still the best for sunlight viewing) over a non removable battery any day.


Pentile isn't that bad


----------



## sjflowerhorn

xxxdroidxxx said:


> I have the bionic and the screen is definitely better then the bionic : (


I agree the bionic beats the bionic hands down every time. 60% of the time works everytime.


----------



## eXorcist

sjflowerhorn said:


> I agree the bionic beats the bionic hands down every time. 60% of the time works everytime.


Yawn.. mines 100.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

